# Oak Leaf Ficus/Free



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a big chunck of oak leaf ficus if anyone wants it, free. I also have a 30" T5 HO 6700K bulb that is brand new still in the box that was sent to me to replace the 36" bulb I actually needed, negotiable.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mark, I'm interested


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a couple of PM's, hoping for a local hand off though.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

This is going to someone local sorry guys it was really not worth shipping. If I clear a bunch in my lone tank containing it I will let the 2 who PM'd me know and they can have it.


----------

